
Experiment: Does Googlebot index dynamic content from a JS app? – Shizzle - urlwolf
http://lenni.info/blog/2012/03/experiment-does-googlebot-index-dynamic-content-from-a-js-app/
======
sravfeyn
I am looking forward to the results! I have made a complete client-side AJAX
powered movie website. It's home page DOM (latest movie trailers) is filled by
firing an AJAX call to a movie API. Google never indexes that page, and I have
tried 'fetch as Google bot' which only fetches HTML/JS code. I am thinking to
have a server-side dirty escaped-fragment URLs for just indexing purposes. The
site <http://instamovi.com>

